
Show HN: Turn quotes from reviews into social proof notifications - pirsquare
https://onvoard.com/popboxes
======
skilled
Looks promising. Can you confirm this is not some dark pattern infused
nonsense?

I am only asking because I'm aware that a lot of sites use similar widgets to
show these 'trust-inducing' signals without actually having a way to prove
that someone bought a product or left a review. In fact, a lot of the products
that offer this functionality, blatantly advertise it as a means to get more
sales.

~~~
pirsquare
Founder of OnVoard here. Yes I can confirm that only verified data will be
used. In general, we only support extracting quotes from Facebook and Google
because reviews from these sources can be fetched in an authenticated manner.

